# Hand Knitted Poppy Brimmed Hat with Fingerless Mittens



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

This design fits an average size adult head of 53 to 54cm 
The hat and fingerless mittens are hand knitted and the poppy motif is crochet using a very simple crochet technique.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/eco-knit-poppy-hat-with-wide-lace-brim-with-fingerless-mittens

£2.00


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Your hat design is fantastic!!


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

Very elegant. Lovely.


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

love this! gorgeous color combo


----------



## spinner24 (Mar 23, 2014)

At last! I've been looking for a hat pattern like this that is knitting,as I don't crochet.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

What a beautiful set. Thank you for posting.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Gorgeous hat design, beautiful set.


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

I love this set. Couldn't be cuter.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

That's one super hat! Gorgeous!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

very nice


----------

